# Overclocking an Intel Core 2 Duo E4700



## azwebs

Hi guys, have an Intel Core 2 Duo E4700 on a build list (the one below). Running at a clock speed of 2.6Ghz. I was wondering, if I get a second fan for the front of the case (two 92mm fans, plus processor heatsink/fan and large case), what would be the maximum recommended amount to overclock this processor to?

I've posted the components list, because some of the hardware might come into the equation. Thanks for any advice that can be offered.


----------



## mep916

A case fan won't help you overclock the processor. You need an aftermarket heatsink/fan, such as the Zalman 9700. You won't get very far with the retail fan supplied with the CPU.


----------



## azwebs

OK, thanks for that. It's £34.76 on eBuyer. 

http://www.ebuyer.com/120876

What would be the maximum speed to overclock to for this processor with the above heatsink/fan? Thanks for any help.


----------



## mep916

Looking at your sig, I'm assuming this rig is either secondary, or for someone else. Anyway, I'm not sure what the max would be, but I'd say 3.2 GHz would be a good start.


----------



## azwebs

For someone else, and I'd say 3.2Ghz should be pretty good. Editing video on a Core 2 Duo 1.8Ghz at the moment, at 2Gb 667Mhz RAM, so this at a Core 2 Duo 2.6Ghz at 3Gb 800Mhz RAM should be a dramatic improvement, without the overclocking. I'll see what its like without, and if I think I need to overclock, I will. Thanks for the information.


----------



## mep916

You're half my age; where the hell did you get the money for your rig?


----------



## knutselman

mep916 said:


> You're half my age; where the hell did you get the money for your rig?



Well, I'm even 1 year younger and I have also an E4700 (cooled from a TRUE 120 rev.C) on a P5Q MB (Asus)... 4GB of DDR2 mem (OCZ) and a radeon HD 5830...

I've OC'ed it to 3.55 gHz (12x295 with 1.55 vcore) Temps are pretty low (load 50° idle 28°)


----------



## linkin

Mep, It's called a job 

I just go around doing odd jobs in the neighbourhood like lawn mowing and gardening and stuff. 

You should be able to get 3.5Ghz with stock voltage on the CPU, based on my experience with a Pentium Dual Core E6300, but that was wolfdale based.


----------



## fastdude

Yeah, I do the same as you Linkin, also fix old people's computers, get on average £60 a month  I'm saving for the new rig I'm building start of 2011. AS mep said, you'll need a third party HSF to go anywhere major with Overclocking


----------

